# First Fatty on First smoke in UDS



## tom37 (May 9, 2010)

Well here goes. I lit the little guy last night at 9:30 and let it season and run all night. While at breakfast with the wifey I suggested we stop at the store and pick up supplies. 

So now there is 2 over grown fatties and a beer chicken in the UDS. I see already that I didn't do it exactly right but what the heck. I've been doing these for years but never had filling in them and I just called them sausage. Of course I forgot the pics of work in progress until the end of prep. Here is a couple shots, and next spray I will snap one of the chicken while I am in there.


----------



## tom37 (May 9, 2010)

Its 4:00 and the chicken and fatties are almost done. I snapped a pic when I sprayed them last.


----------



## rbranstner (May 9, 2010)

Looking good. How do you like your UDS? I love mine.


----------



## meateater (May 10, 2010)

I see you put your UDS to work right away, Great looking grub.


----------



## tom37 (May 10, 2010)

Thanks gentlemen,

Since 2004 I have built several smokers and cooked well on them all. Did up several fund raisers, ribs of course, we ran them on 2 southern prides a ol hickory beast and our own rotisserie. 

Point is None of these hold a match to this freaking drum. Overall speaking of course. Amount of fuel, amount of special attention time and so on. Now for the 300 slabsplus, fundraisers that we do in one day, you just gota rock and roll with the big boys. 

I hope no one takes this wrong the prides and the hickory are amazing rigs, but for me at home I don't think I will ever need more then two drums. I am actually still in disbelief, started this thing last night about 9 ish with about 12 lbs of regular K and the thing is still running strong with only about 1.5" of coals left. Thru the night it spiked up to the mid to upper 3's but came back within an hour or so. First burn I really didn't know what to expect. I am just amazed that in 24 hours it only spiked once and never one time fell below 193. Well maybe when I took the food off, but it came right back up. 

I have been calling friends all dang day saying its still running strong on the first load. I simply love it.


----------



## wingman (May 10, 2010)

Nicely done!


----------



## tjohnson (May 10, 2010)

Awesome!
Points For A Great QView 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Todd


----------

